# Co-Parenting



## Wrecked Liberty (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll say that this will be the hardest relationship to be in your entire life from the point of view o the person that is still in love with the other. I know this because i'm living it today. I would like to tell the whole story but I won't out of respect for the other. Does anyone else co-parent ?


----------

